# Seeking a game



## dmart29 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey everybody. I'm new here, and seeking a game to jump into. Looks like a lot of these posts are older, a fact I didn't realize until after I submitted a character for consideration. Oops. Anyway, if anybody is looking for a player, please feel free to hit me up. I'm available.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well there is always Strength of Will whose recruitment thread I put up only recently.


----------

